# New Tank Setup



## Mybubbles65 (Jun 15, 2016)

Two weeks ago, my 90 gallon tank suddenly cracked on the back in a half moon shape. 90 gallons of water and fish all over my hardwood floor. Wasn't pretty. Ordered a new tank from Miracles which I picked up today. A little paranoid that this might happen again. Moving the tank to a new location in the same room. Seems to be pretty level. The stand tips a hair frontward but equally on both sides. My old tank was bought used in April. It was empty when I bought it and had been for a year or so according to the owner. Fingers crossed this doesn't happen again. Hoping it was a massive stroke of bad luck and won't happen twice.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Put a sheet of white styrofoam under the tank, 3/4-1" thick. I repair a lot of tanks that were not on styrofoam, but none that were on white styrofoam


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Carl,

So a tank that is not level is under stress? I just noticed that a couple of mine are not. There is like a half-an-inch difference between the front and back of my 15 gallon starphire glass tank and about the same across the long side of my 29 gallon. These are small tanks ... I imagine the stress is greater the larger the tank? I would need to empty them to put the styrofoam under them ... not impossible but in one case not easy. Is it worth it or are they small enough that I don't need to worry?

Sorry to hear about your accident MyBubbles. I am 11 floors up so don't want that to happen ... but that's also why I will not be getting anything larger than my 29 gallon tank.

Thanks ...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

nature said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> So a tank that is not level is under stress? I just noticed that a couple of mine are not. There is like a half-an-inch difference between the front and back of my 15 gallon starphire glass tank and about the same across the long side of my 29 gallon. These are small tanks ... I imagine the stress is greater the larger the tank? I would need to empty them to put the styrofoam under them ... not impossible but in one case not easy. Is it worth it or are they small enough that I don't need to worry?
> 
> ...


The tank doesn't have to be level as long as there is no twisting, if one end is higher than the other it just needs to be level front to back, if the back is higher than the front it just needs to be level end to end.


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

carl said:


> The tank doesn't have to be level as long as there is no twisting, if one end is higher than the other it just needs to be level front to back, if the back is higher than the front it just needs to be level end to end.


That makes a lot of sense! Thank you!!


----------



## Mybubbles65 (Jun 15, 2016)

After filling my tank, I've noticed it's not level at all. It's higher on one end and one corner is lower than the others. I think we will need to shim the stand. It's going to be hard as its in a corner and of course the low corner is in the corner. Any suggestions on levelling this baby would be appreciated.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

You don't have to fill it with water to see it's level. Just a little in the bottom is all that's needed to see if it's level with the bottom trim. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

